# Believe It or Not



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Accordion Kitty*

How is it possible that a cat this huge:










....can fit into a box this small?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Motivation, Holly! Motivation.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I think he's part Transformer!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's hilarious! But they do manage to wedge themselves into the most surprising things.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Cat physics. They break all the known rules. And a couple unknown rules, too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish I could find the website that has the pics my Mom sent me in an email. It is a photo-progression w/ captions that chronicle a large long-hair tabby as it tries to fit into a small, woven basket. It keeps trying this way and that way and the other way ... but it just won't fit. Then the owner gives the cat a bigger box and the *look of disgust* on this cat's face is priceless! The caption is something like "I know I used to fit in this and I *will* again. That is insulting that you have given me such a big box." ... and the cat continues to try to fit itself into the tiny basket.
*sigh* I love kittehs! They are so entertaining ... =^..^=


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

That's a beautiful cat. I love ginger cats.

Missy is big, but at times she seems to curl up quite a lot smaller.

What's he/she going to do when the sides collapse?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Good question! The sides are bowing out now, but the box is still in one piece. It's just a good thing I wear size 10 shoes. 

Heidi, I wish I could see those pictures! The look of disgust must be priceless. And of course, Murphy has a big, plushy cat bed he could be sleeping in instead of that shoebox, but nooooooooo........


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Murphy you are such a stud muffin.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol! That's too funny! What a cutie!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Love love love Murphy! And you can fit into anything with a little bit of determination (and kitteh spanx :wink)


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

And he looks so very *happy* in there! What a hoot!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

October said:


> And of course, Murphy has a big, plushy cat bed he could be sleeping in instead of that shoebox, but nooooooooo........


Of course he does, but what would be the fun in that? It is always more fun to try to squeeze into the smallest places possible. I think that's what makes them so cute. He sure is a handsome fellow.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nibbles does that all the time!!! 

So does my 120 lb dog, though.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Its' (It's) a Tardis box. 

There's a swimming pool in there too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's "it's," Dave.  I'd agree, if I knew what a Tardis box is.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Its all about perception.

Actual Size:









Self Image:


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> if I knew what a Tardis box is.


The doctor is displeased.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Squee!! That's so sweet!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL ... I had to look up a TARDIS box. Now I want one!

TARDIS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

This is pretty bad but I had to go from the Tardis definition to the Police Box definition. 

It would be fun to have a Tardis box. Just think of the things you could keep in there!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It'd be like Snoopy's doghouse! What fun!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I read somewhere that if a cat can fit its head in something, it can fit its whole body in there, or through there, or something......What a handsome orange kitty!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I had to look up tardis box too. Having looked it up, I'm still not sure what it is. 

And the kitten Murphy picture -- priceless! I never saw him as a kitten, but that's probably very close to what he looked like.


----------

